
How I made $2k in a day pretending to own a valet company - _ekvt
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/aylx5g/how_i_made_2k_in_a_day_pretending_to_own_a_valet/
======
ksaj
Actually, the fact that he pulled off all the logistics and the service was
completed as advertised, and insured, I don't really see anything fake about
this.

It is no different than what Talent Scouts / Head hunters / etc do, except he
was actually more hands on than they typically are.

Compare with a party planner - they aren't the cooks, the clowns, etc. But
they do hire a team to conduct those activities. Their customers hire one main
point of contact to do all of it. And if what you and your team do is worth
the money invoiced for both the buyer and the seller, we're all good.

Perhaps the guy accidentally did a good job and discovered a latent talent. It
might feel like it started in jest, but he obviously got serious quickly, and
pulled off every detail. This is more of an awakening than a sin to be
confessed.

It was a good experiment either way you look at it.

~~~
rz2k
It sounds like he was diligent in researching the companies and spent a lot of
time making sure that nothing went wrong. In other words it wasn't one day of
work.

He probably shouldn't have run any of the cars himself, since he wasn't
insured, though.

------
ggm
The risk side was, when a Lambo got totalled by a drunk kid and somebody says
"ok, the valet company insurance will pick it up"

------
Prawnz
Is this not, in essence, just subcontracting?

